# Rent a van or buy new????



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

We are planning to move to Portugal later this year. I would like to know it is fiable to transport stuff like the fridge, dishwasher, washing machine etc? to Portugal? What will be the most cost effective, to transport or to buy new in Portugal? Thank you!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you buy new here you automatically, by law get a two year guarantee. I myself bought an old Transit for £800 and with the other transport costs it came to around £1500 in total. I used the van as storage until I found the right home too. To do an average 3 bed semi removal to Portugal can be anywhere from €2500 to €3500, but that is insured. The cost of buying here can be found on Worten Online » Produtos: Audiovisuais, Electrodomésticos, Informática, Fotografia, Música e Filmes, Comunicações, Jogos e Consolas just enjoy clicking away, usually grandes domesticos, lava roupa, frigorifico etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Washing and dishwashers are cold fill only here. So UK ones require hot water inlet blanking.
personally I'd rather use space for items that are dearer here or difficult to obtain.


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Washing and dishwashers are cold fill only here. So UK ones require hot water inlet blanking.
> personally I'd rather use space for items that are dearer here or difficult to obtain.


That is good to know! Could you please tell me, which items are 'dearer or difficult to obtain?' Thanks a million. Bless!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot depends on your lifestyle, but computers, LCD, Plasma Tv's, books, bedding, certain foodstuffs depending on your location and willingness to adapt it's too big a question really without some hint of how or where you'd like to live.


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

We are planning to buy in the country side. Graham retires September, he has had his own nursery for many years. He would like to experiment with rare plants! And a veg patch and maybe a few hens! lol

We are easy going people, want to get away from it all en live the simple live. Local food will be fine! 

I apollogize for any mistakes in the writing. I was born in South Africa and Enlish is nog my first language.

Bedding expensive? Like sheets and pillow cases? I love to read, but I can imagine English books will be a rare commodity!

How long have you been in Portugal and where do you live?


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

leoniecats said:


> We are planning to buy in the country side. Graham retires September, he has had his own nursery for many years. He would like to experiment with rare plants!
> 
> Bedding expensive? Like sheets and pillow cases? I love to read, but I can imagine English books will be a rare commodity!
> 
> ...


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

leoniecats said:


> We are planning to buy in the country side. Graham retires September, he has had his own nursery for many years. He would like to experiment with rare plants! And a veg patch and maybe a few hens! lol
> 
> We are easy going people, want to get away from it all en live the simple live. Local food will be fine!
> 
> ...


Sorry for asking a personal question, just read the forum rules!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

English books expensive if available, depending on location there are some swop shops, but Amazon & Awesome are reasonable. then theres always ebooks.
Bedding yes as in sheets, pillowcases.
Where North Central nearly 10 years now


----------

